# Is negotiation possible .......?



## onlyholly (Oct 5, 2006)

We have been given prices by a resort agent and we were wondering what is the scope for negotiation (generally speaking)?  In the USA we are used to negotiating substantial discounts on the quoted price.  Is the same common in SA or do they tend to quote hard prices?

Comments welcome please.

Onlyholly


----------



## tim (Oct 5, 2006)

Onlyholly, I really don't know about the practice in SA with a resort agent.  However, I have done a lot of searching for SA weeks and find the prices vary greatly for the same resort.  Thus, I would think that you could find the same unit on the resale market and thus get an idea of what the true price would be.  Good luck.


----------



## onlyholly (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Tim, I'll do a search and see what I can find.

Onlyholly


----------



## tim (Oct 6, 2006)

Onlyholly, if you don't mind me asking, what SA resort are you interested in?  I happen to own at Dikhololo.


----------

